# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  7dnevni bojkot kupovanja u trgovackim centrima

## zrinka

jeste li culi poziv na bojkot udruga za zastitu potrosaca?

ja pozdravljam bojkot i pridruzujem mu se 

 :Smile:

----------


## BusyBee

I mi isto. Sutra cemo odraditi spezu i ne idemo u trgovine, osim po kruh.

----------


## Sanja

> I mi isto. *Sutra* cemo odraditi spezu i ne idemo u trgovine, osim po kruh.


Bojkot bi trebao početi već sutra - od četvrtka do četvrtka.

I ja se pridružujem.  8)

----------


## pirica

i mi se pridružujemo

----------


## BusyBee

A nista, jest cemo zalihe koje imamo.  :Smile:

----------


## lucky day

nisam nista cula ovdje za to...
jel medjnarodni kao 'no shopping day' ili je to samo hrvatska inicijativa?

----------


## paci

već se o bojkotu raspravlja i podržava ovdje


http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...0645&start=300

 :Smile:

----------


## sladjanaf

> nisam nista cula ovdje za to...
> jel medjnarodni kao 'no shopping day' ili je to samo hrvatska inicijativa?


samo hrvatska, kao odgovor na podivljala poskupljenja svega, a najviše hrane.

----------


## sladjanaf

> nisam nista cula ovdje za to...
> jel medjnarodni kao 'no shopping day' ili je to samo hrvatska inicijativa?


samo hrvatska, kao odgovor na podivljala poskupljenja svega, a najviše hrane.

----------


## lucky day

paci, sladjanaf hvala!  :Smile:  
vec sam se nabrijala na svjetsku revoluciju a ono stanga...  :Laughing:  
super inicijativa, svakako...

----------


## mirjana

počinje od 8.2. (petak) i traje do 15.2. , sad sam slušala na Dnevniku

mi (MM i ja) ćemo podržati ovaj bojkot  :Smile:  , kupovat ćemo samo najnužnije

----------


## maria71

Podržavam !

----------


## sandraf

i ja sam za.

----------


## Maja

I mi se pridružujemo, danas sam kupila ono što nam treba, u subotu ću ipak vjerojatno ribu na placu i to je to. Kruh pečemo sami pa možemo biti skroz free od shopinga.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

me to
nažalost kupujem previše tako da imam pun zamrzivač, frižider i plakar,
 osim mlijeka, voća i nešto povrća mi stvarno ništa ni ne traba tako da ću ovo jako lako ispoštovati

----------


## meda

ja necu ni po kruh. konacno cu se skinutis  te napasti  :Grin:

----------


## rosa

Ja sam tek nedavno skužila da mi svakodnevni odlazak u dućan troši slobodno vrijeme, živce,ali mi i izbija puno više  novca iz đepa (impulzivna izmišljanja bijesnih glista u samom dućanu i sl.)pa već neko vrijeme idem u nabavu 2-3puta tjedno.
Naravski,podržavam bojkot!

----------


## Berlin

Podržavam ............."vrijeme je da se krene.....................!

----------


## emira

I mi nećemo šopingirati!  8)

----------


## annie84

Još sutra po najnužnije i bojkot!!! Podržavam apsolutno!!!

----------


## Loryblue

ja nemam ni čim šopingirat.
dovela nas socijalna politika na prosjački štap  :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

Ovo ce valjda dobro doc za forumsku vojsku ovisnica o slatkisima.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Ovo ce valjda dobro doc za forumsku vojsku ovisnica o slatkisima.


nisi vidjela moj plakar, 6 mjeseci bojkota šopinga ne bi ga ispraznio  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## apricot

ako smijem još sutra kupovati, pridružujem se.
mi, naime, doma nemamo ništa osim jogurta, svaki dan se kupuje samo za taj dan.

idem sastavljati tjedni jelovnik.

----------


## anjica

> ja nemam ni čim šopingirat.
> dovela nas socijalna politika na prosjački štap


 8)

----------


## Sanja

> počinje od 8.2. (petak) i traje do 15.2. , sad sam slušala na Dnevniku


Hvala na info   :Kiss:   , ja sam dobila na mail da je od četvrtka do četvrtka, a ako ipak počinje u petak, sutra ćemo po hrpicu voća.

Kruh ionako kupujemo integralni i jedemo ga malo - štruca nam izdrži po tri-četiri dana. Ako kupim još jednu štrucu  kruha i nekoliko jogurta tijekom bojkota, nadam se da neću srušiti revoluciju.   :Laughing:

----------


## Deaedi

To nije nikakvo rjesenje, mjera bez ikakve svrhe. Samo da se puno pise po novinama. Svaki makroekonomist ce reci isto.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> To nije nikakvo rjesenje, mjera bez ikakve svrhe. Samo da se puno pise po novinama. Svaki makroekonomist ce reci isto.


i meni se čini
sutra će se napraviti velika špeža, obaviti tjedna kupnja umjesto u subotu ili nedjelju i to će biti to
ali ja ću podržati jer često kupim što ne trebam, pa ću valjda ovaj tjedan bar to preskočiti

----------


## leonisa

sutra u nabavu.
mi inace tako i kupujemo, samo je kruh cesci.

pridruzujemo se!

----------


## Trina

> ja nemam ni čim šopingirat.
> dovela nas socijalna politika na prosjački štap


Isto ovako.Ali pitam se,koja je korist od svega ovoga ako ste jučer i prekjučer nakupovale svega za čitav tjedan.Mislim,zarada im je u tih dan-dva vjerojatno stoput veća  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

kupit cu mlijeka, sira, jogurta, voca i povrca.

----------


## rinama

I ja se pridružujem.

----------


## ivarica

ne pada mi na pamet sve pokupovati
i ne mislim da ova akcija nema smisla jer njen smisao jest i u poruci, ne samo u tome koliko ce i hoce li smanjiti profit nekog lanca u tom tjednu.

kupit cu danas par litara mlijeka i par kila brasna za kruh, jao kvasac ne smijem zaboraviti, lecu, slanutak i grincajg, nemam praska za bijelo rublje i wc papira za 7d pa trebam i to, kucnih zaliha hrane imam mozda za tri dana jer se bojim kukaca   :Grin:  
voce i povrce su kupovat na placu

ali ono sto necu pokupovati su one gluposti koje inace kupujem, tipa jucer sam kupila rio mare tuna pastetu, sinoc je u ponoc cijelu cijelu pojela   :Rolling Eyes:  pa grana padano, pa ovo pa ono

samo najnuznije, kako su i napisali

----------


## MikiMama

> To nije nikakvo rjesenje, mjera bez ikakve svrhe. Samo da se puno pise po novinama. Svaki makroekonomist ce reci isto.


Slažem se! Da su bar rekli šta želimo time postići (npr: snižavanje cijena TIH i TIH proizvoda za TOLIKO i TOLIKO posto) i ROKOVE. Ovako je to samo mnogo buke nizašta.

Ipak, pridružujem se (samo mi je žao što se neće bolje iskoristiti inicijativa).

----------


## Maruška

> i ne mislim da ova akcija nema smisla jer njen smisao jest i u poruci,


x

----------


## Loli

> To nije nikakvo rjesenje, mjera bez ikakve svrhe. Samo da se puno pise po novinama. Svaki makroekonomist ce reci isto.


Sva sreća da nismo svi makroekonomisti. 
Slažem se s curama koje kažu da se radi o poruci građana trgovcima i proizvođačima, a ne o nekakvim 'mjerama'.

----------


## Dijana

A koja je poruka? Možemo mi i bez vas (na tjedan dana)? A onda ćemo nagrnuti i nadoknaditi sav profit izgubljen u tih tjedan dana.
Isto mislim da se time ništa ne rješava, malo zabave za narod..
Mislim da bi rješenje bilo da osobno smanjimo potrošnju na godišnjoj razini, onda bi to trgovci osjetili i možda malo promijenili politiku..Kad bismo bolje promišljali  (onako u većini) o kupovini (kao Sorciere npr.), a ne kupovali stihijski i skuplje.. Ima ih puno koji planski kupuju, ali još i više ovih drugih.. A trgovci zadovoljno trljaju ruke..

----------


## Sun

jel se ovo ne odnosi na male dučkase, samo na debille, merkatore, metroe itd?

----------


## annie84

Ne, nego na sve.
A ja sam tip za kupovinu kao sorciere, doslovno bih je mogla potpisati.  :Smile: 

Treba mijenjati mišljenje o konzumerizmu, onda ovakve akcije neće biti ni potrebne.

----------


## leonisa

> A ja sam tip za kupovinu kao sorciere, doslovno bih je mogla potpisati.


i ja trauzim li ga trazim njen post na ovom topiku....

----------


## Dijana

leonisa, ma nije na ovom topicu   :Laughing: , ali evo baš je aktuelan ovaj http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=56503 o držanju troškova pod kontrolom.   :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

:Laughing:  tnx

----------


## a zakaj

ja sam ovu formulaciju 'samo osnovne namirnice' shvatila puno rastezljivije od vecine vas.

----------


## saška

I ja podržavam. Meni je ova inicijativa odlična, pogotovo u našoj zemlji gdje ljudi obično samo sagnu glavu i idu dalje. Bilo kakva reakcija na državnoj razini je za naš narod veliki pomak.

----------


## emira

pa iako veliki trgovci neće baš propasti za tih tjedan dana, smatram da će itekako osjetiti ( ako se većina porošača odazove, naravno). Smatram da će im najveći problem biti sa robom na policama i njenim zalihama koje imaju kratak vijek trajanja.... i koje će završit u smeću

a ipak... veliki trgovci su pohlepni, njima je i 1% pada prodaje puuuno, vjerujte...

----------


## mirjana

ja vjerujem da ovaj protest jest važna poruka potrošača trgovcima: ako se odazovemo u velikom broju (ipak nismo ovce), a i ako se ne odazovemo (jesmo ovce i slobodno dižite cijene, i dalje ćemo kupovati kod vas)

mi ćemo danas kupiti stvarno osnovne stvari koje nam trebaju kroz idući tjedan (WC papir, det za veš, jogurti, brašno i mlijeko, na placu mrkvu i luk, malo voća za klinke), nikako ne veliku kupovinu, i onda trošiti zalihe, tj. kombinirati ručak od onog što imam u špajzu i zamrzivaču - ovaj tjedan će biti malo manje svježeg povrća, a više tjestenine, mahunarki i mesa iz friza - u obliku juhe ili rižota
i preživjet ćemo, a ja ću biti sretna jer sam dala svoj (ma koliko mali bio) doprinos bojkotu
sjetimo se samo stojedinice i što se može postići građanskim protestom

ne mislim da će cijene odmah drastično pasti ili nešto slično, ali da ćemo dati do znanja što mislimo o ovim poskupljenjima - hoćemo (kao što rekoh, bilo odazivom ili običnom pasivnošću)

----------


## Mony

Bilo bi OK kad bi svi ljudi barem znali za to, pa bi se neki znatan postotak njih i drzao toga i onda bi ova akcija imala i poruku.

Ovako - nisam sigurna ni za poruku, a ni za ucinak.

A definitivno ni za osiromasivanje blagajne velikih centara  :/ 

U svakom slucaju, potrudit cu se, pa barem obavljat speceraj najnuznijeg tijekom tih 7 dana u obliznjem malom ducanu, gdje je sve skuplje od Konzuma, recimo....

----------


## Mony

> gdje je sve skuplje od Konzuma, recimo....



Umjesto: recimo, htjedoh rec: al ajde 
 :Smile:

----------


## jadro

ja podrzavam i potruditću se podrzati, mislim u praksi, da cemo izdrzati do cetvrta (jucer obavili vise manje sve, ali ipak...)

----------


## bibai

Kod mene bi umrli od gladi zbog kontinuiranog bojkota.
Kruh jedemo danima dok se ne uplijesni. To nije zbog škrtosti već lijenosti. Auto uglavnom nemam. Do najbliže trgovine hodam 10 minuta, onda slijedi klipsanje i nošenja bez lifta.   :Rolling Eyes:  

Ja također ne vidim svrhu ove akcije. 
Bojkotirat ćete tjedan dana, a onda navaliti popuniti zalihe. 
Ok da je to odluka od sada pa za vijeke vjekova.

----------


## ivarica

> Bilo bi OK kad bi svi ljudi barem znali za to, pa bi se neki znatan postotak njih i drzao toga i onda bi ova akcija imala i poruku.



mislim da je vecina medija prenijela ovu info i da ce je i dalje prenositi

bilo bi super i kad bi do sutra te udruge isprintale plakate i polijepile po gradovima kao sto je to ZA napravila za svoj prosvjed u zg

a onima koje ne vjeruju u ucinke, ma dajte
sto ste vi stvarno vjerovale da ce se zemlja pomaknuti za par cm ako svi skocimo u isto vrijeme pa zato skakale? ili neskakale zato jer niste vjerovale?
duha malo.

----------


## Maja

> a onima koje ne vjeruju u ucinke, ma dajte
> sto ste vi stvarno vjerovale da ce se zemlja pomaknuti za par cm ako svi skocimo u isto vrijeme pa zato skakale? ili neskakale zato jer niste vjerovale?
> duha malo.


  :Shy kiss:

----------


## Dijana

:D Evo, ja to malo skačem.  :Razz:

----------


## Loli

> ja vjerujem da ovaj protest jest važna poruka potrošača trgovcima: ako se odazovemo u velikom broju (ipak nismo ovce), a i ako se ne odazovemo (jesmo ovce i slobodno dižite cijene, i dalje ćemo kupovati kod vas)
> 
> mi ćemo danas kupiti stvarno osnovne stvari koje nam trebaju kroz idući tjedan (WC papir, det za veš, jogurti, brašno i mlijeko, na placu mrkvu i luk, malo voća za klinke), nikako ne veliku kupovinu, i onda trošiti zalihe, tj. kombinirati ručak od onog što imam u špajzu i zamrzivaču - ovaj tjedan će biti malo manje svježeg povrća, a više tjestenine, mahunarki i mesa iz friza - u obliku juhe ili rižota
> i preživjet ćemo, a ja ću biti sretna jer sam dala svoj (ma koliko mali bio) doprinos bojkotu
> sjetimo se samo stojedinice i što se može postići građanskim protestom
> 
> ne mislim da će cijene odmah drastično pasti ili nešto slično, ali da ćemo dati do znanja što mislimo o ovim poskupljenjima - hoćemo (kao što rekoh, bilo odazivom ili običnom pasivnošću)


ovak i mi

----------


## dramica

i mi ćemo podržati bojkot

----------


## ronin

evo mi se spremamo prvo u dućan,pa u voćarnu i mesnicu

apsolutno se pridružujem bojkotu i ugodno sam se iznenadila kad sam danas u svojoj zbornici čula da svi podržavaju tu akciju i da neće ići u dućan

naravno da će biti ljudi u dućanima no uvijek treba poći od sebe

ipak ćemo kupovati kruh u obližnjoj pekarni

uopće nemam iluzija da će trgovački centri imati neke strašne gubitke...no ja svejedno smatram ovu akciju hvalevrijednom,jer šalje poruku,izaražava protest...a tko zna...kad prođe ovih tjedan dana možda i više nas uvidi kako se i ne treba ići svaki dan u te centre,kako se može bolje organizirati i po par dana i u konačnici sigurno manje potrošiti,jer ruku na srce ti su centri i koncipirani tako da kupujemo svašta,ono što nam se u tom trenutku učini zgodnim i potrebnim,a zaista možemo bez toga.

----------


## kinder

apsolutno podržavam,idem u Sloveniju taj tjedan ,mislim da ću biti jedna od najžešćih   :Grin:

----------


## zrinka

bravo ivarice   :Kiss:  

skacemo  :D

----------


## Fana

Meni ova akcija uopće nema smisla. I inače kupujem samo ono što pojedemo u dan dva. Doma nemam škrinju, a jedine zalihe koje bi nam mogle potrajati tjedan dana su kiselo zelje i riža.
Uz to, dam se kladiti da trgovci danas trljaju ruke, jer su svi pohrlili napraviti zalihe ( i usput kupili još neke sitnice koje nisu nužne).

----------


## Pliska

Kruh kupujem svaki dan, a i mlijeko barem svaki drugi jer kupujemo svježe. Imam nešto zaliha doma pa ću nešto iskombinirati.

Neću kupovati slatkiše, kekse, kremice, sokove i druge gluposti na koje redovito padamo. 

Podržavam bojkot iako iskreno rečeno, zbog strašno visokih cijena i besparice koja je sve veća i veća, mislila sam i bez bojkota malo stati na loptu i za svaku stvar pitati "jel mi to zaista treba?"

----------


## ivarica

izaslo je vise zanimljivih tekstova na netu   :Smile:  


*zombix*


Bojkotiram bojkot kupovanja

6. veljača 2008 20:38
Neću, ne-ću, ne ne i ne... Nema šanse da se priključim bojkotu kupovanja zbog poskupljenja jer mi je već muka od sličnih patetičnih pokušaja da par ljudi pokrene lobotomiranu i kastriranu masu na akciju. U stvari ne samo da se neću priključiti bojkotu nego ću bojkotirati bojkot u znak protesta protiv svih onih koji uporno okreću glavu od svega i prave se da im ništa nije i pristaju na sve čime ih se zaspe bez da bi im na kraj pameti palo da išta poduzmu... ikad, i svoje neslaganje izražavaju tihim gunđanjem i odmahivanjem rukom.

Protestiram protiv:

- Malodušnih i apatičnih
(Koje su odustali od svakog pokušaja borbe i životare svoje sitne živote čekajući smrt)

- Sebičnih
(Koje ništa ne dira osim njihovih malih i beznačajnih života)

- Autodestruktivnih
(Koji na sve reagiraju sa riječima "Mogu ja i gore podnjeti")

- Cendravih
(Koji nikad u životu nisu poduzeli ništa ali cendraju koliko god mogu i kad god mogu)

- Ksenofobnih
(Kojima su krivi svi osim njih samih)

- Korumpiranih
(Koji su glasni protiv korupcije samo zato da bi prikrili vlastitu korupciju s kojom žive ne videći ništa loše u plaćanju "ispod pulta" doktoru (za neki pregled ili uputnicu) ili policajcu da zažmiri na prekršaj)

- Lažnih udruga
(Koje postoje samo zbog cijeđenja sredstava iz proračuna)

- Licemjera
(Koji će u četvrtak pokupovati sve što im treba kako bi mogli tjedan dana bojkotirati i slikati se na televiziji)

Bojkotom bojkota protestiram protiv svega što smo odavno mogli napravit a nikad se nitko nije udostojio pomaknuti mali prst da bi popravio situaciji sebi i drugima. U svom potpuno beznačajnom bojkotu ne očekujem ničiju podršku. Dovoljna satisfakcija će mi biti to što u shoping centrima neću biti sam i što će se opet, po tisućiti put pokazati da nismo sposobni zajedno niti ostati doma kad to treba. Ako treba ići ću i tri puta dnevno u dućan i kupovati svaki dan za tjedan dana unaprijed i to one proizvode koji su najviše poskupili. Telefonirati ću po najskupljoj tarifi najskupljeg mobilnog operatera i slati stotine SMS poruka, sva elektronika u kući će biti upaljena da potrošim što više struje, a ako ni to nije dosta puštat ću vodu dan i noć jer se to plaća kao prosjek za cijelu zgradu. Držat ću prozore širom otvorene da malo zagrijem Zagreb jer se i to plaća po prosjeku.

Siguran sam da ću se sjetiti još nečega u ovih tjedan dana koliko će trajati "bojkot" o kojem će se pisati i pričati, a kojeg nikad neće biti osim u glavama onih koji još uvijek vjeruju da su ljudi sposobni bilo što napraviti zajedno, a da se nakon pet minuta ne posvađaju po staroj narodnoj... "Dva Hrvata, tri stranke".

Uh, jedva čekam petak pa da krenem u shoping, pa onda još u nedjelju u kojoj žele zabraniti rad mojoj (od danas) najdražoj destinaciji "AvenueMall". Kada da idem u shoping nego u nedjelju? Nedjelja je super dan za shoping, a to što se zaposlenici u trgovačkim lancima ne mogu izboriti da im se rad nedjeljom pošteno plati jer imamo korumpirano pravosuđe...e... baš me briga. A i koje to zalihe da trošim? Odakle mi zalihe? Zalihe čega? Pa nemam ja skladište doma, a već godinama daleko najveći izdatak, daleko veći od struje i telefona je... hrana. Režije i hrana i to je to... što bi ja sad trebao bojkotirati? Da štrajkam glađu? Koji je kre.... pametnjaković smislio ovaj bojkot da mi je samo znati. Ajde da je pozvao građane da izraze svoju neposlušnost shopliftingom, traženjem R1 računa za svaku sitnicu, blokiranjem blagajni beskrajnim pitanjima ili plaćanjem samo najstinijim kovanicama, traženjem povrata ostatka novca doslovno u lipu bez obzira u čiju korist blagajnica zaokruži iznos (sjeća li se netko kovanice od jedne lipe uopće). Ima toliko krasnih ideja za iskazivanje nezadovoljstva zbog poskupljenja ali bojkot je valjda jedna od blesavijih. Ajde da je poskupilo samo mlijeko pa da bojkotirmo mlijeko ili neki određeni proizvod ali sve... glupost. Ovaj bojkot će tako glasno propast da to nije istina. Skoro da mi liči na nešto kao "Bojkotirajte kruh jedenjm kolača" big green

Želite nešto bojkotirati? Bojkotirajte vlast kad već niste izbore pa ste si sva ova poskupljenja sami izabrali.

----------


## ivarica

*strpic*

 Socijalni (ne)mir
Marko Strpić
Posljednja poskupljenja su naizgled otvorila oči sindikatima i javnosti pokazujući još jednom krajnju socijalnu neosjetljivost vlasti i ekonomskih moćnika. Naravno, uvijek nam je nužno još jednom pokazati očito da bi reagirali. Međutim, ubrzo nakon najave prosvjeda, sindikati vrlo poslušno kreću u dogovor s vladom o "zajedničkom praćenju cijena". Ništa nije apsurdnije od Povjerenstva za praćenje cijena. To je kao da u vrijeme poplave osnujete Povjerenstvo za praćenje vodostaja, umjesto da izgradite nasip.
6. veljače 2008

Nedavno su glavonje iz velikih kompanija, udruge potrošača, vlada i sindikati postigli dogovor pa ćemo nakon tog dogovora (ako svi u tom lancu ispoštuju dogovoreno) mjesečno uštedjeti čak 70 (slovima: sedamdeset) kuna. Stvarno nevjerojatan uspjeh. Nisam mogao doći sebi od oduševljenja, kao vjerojatno ni ostatak zemlje.

Vlada nas je uporno uvjeravala da ne treba prosvjedovati i da je jedini put do rješenja sjesti za stol i pregovarati, no što se tako može rješiti? Ušteda od 70 kuna? To je u najmanju ruku neozbiljno, a najbolje rečeno bezobrazno jer takvo "rješenje" može imati samo jedan cilj - mazanje očiju i kupovanje socijalnog mira. Do neke nove prilike.

Vrijeme socijalnog mira je odavno prošlo, uostalom neprekidna šutnja i pasivnost su doveli do toga da hranu, stanovanje, komunalne usluge, ali i zdravstvo moramo smatrati luksuzom. Zdravstvo odavno nije besplatno i dostupno (da, znam da nikada nije ni bilo stvarno bepslatno, ali je bilo drugačije organizirano), a sve ostalo nabrojano odavno nije jeftino. I sve smo dalje od toga da neke osnovne potrebe ne budu luksuz. Čak i kada se navodno pronađe neko rješenje, dogodi se drugo poskupljenje. Tako je u zdravstvu odlučeno da se recepti više neće plaćati, ali su kroz par dana skočile cijene svih lijekova koji se ne mogu dobiti na recept. Prvenstveno umirovljenicima, najvećim korisnicima zdravstvenih usluga, pa onda i nama ostalima to nije nikakva ušteda. Sada umjesto da plaćamo recepte, skuplje plaćamo lijekove koje ne možemo dobiti na taj recept.

O poskupljenju komunalnih usluga da i ne govorimo. Zagrebački primjer će ubrzo pratiti i drugi, jer kad Bandić dokaže da to može proći, što će drugima biti zapreka? Čak je uspio progurati cijelu stvar tako da je najavio poskupljenje od 50 %, a realno je, barem što se tiče računa za vodu poskupljenje otišlo i do 60 %. I nikome ništa. Javni prijevoz je također poskupio. Tu nevjerojatan izostanak socijalne osjetljivosti odlazi i dalje od same činjenice da sve poskupljuje. Naime, ovime se gradski proračun dodatno puni, gradski prijevoz postaje još nepopularniji i nedostupniji, dok se novac iz proračuna preusmjerava na još više automobila u gradu, kroz investicije u podzemne garaže. Krajni izostanak bilo kakve vizije o održivosti u punom smislu te riječi.
Kad sindikalizam postane zanimanje

U ovakvim situacijama se očekuje da reagiraju sindikati. Ipak su oni udruženja radnika, najbrojnijeg dijela stanovništva, ali i najugroženijeg. Ta reakcija izostaje ili je mlaka. Danas biti sindikalist znači baviti se profesionalno sindikalizmom. To više nisu isti oni ljudi s kojima radiš, već netko sa strane. Zapravo, kad malo bolje pogledam, to su oni likovi u odjelima (a odjeća je ovdje simbol moći i socijalnog statusa) koje teško razlikujem od ovih s kojima pregovaraju. Ok, postoji jedna bazična razlika, sindikalisti ipak izgledaju kao da su oni ti koji slušaju. Gdje je uopće nestao taj pojam sindikata koji postavlja zahtjeve?

Razmišljajući o tome zašto sindikati stalno podilaze vladi, poslodavcima, uopće moćnicima, sjetio sam se kolumne Ante Tomića u kojoj govori o tome kako bi zapravo trebali izgledati sindikalni povjerenici, pa između ostalog kaže:

Sindikalni povjerenici, ako mene pitate, trebali bi biti neki naprasiti tipovi koje ne želiš naljutiti, imati velike šake, veliku kockastu glavu i nikako ispod metar devedeset visine. Sindikat trgovine, na primjer, trebao bi voditi netko od koga će Todorić ili Kerum strepiti da im ne odvali šamar. (cijelu kolumnu možete čitati na MV info)

Upravo to je ono što se promjenilo. Umjesto da se poslodavci i vlast boje sindikata i radnika, danas je situacija obrnuta. Za sindikate to i nije tako čudno. Ipak je to profesija koja ovisi o balansiranju između radnika koje zastupaju i kojih ih financiraju i vlasti s kojom moraju pregovarati, te održavati dobre odnose. Gledajući poteze koje sindikati poduzimaju, više rade na pacifikaciji radničkog otpora, umjesto da daju poticaj i pozivaju na otpor.

Međutim, što je s radnicima? Ucjena pred kojom se nalaze - otpor ili otkaz - ne može biti stalna zapreka. No, egzistencijalni problemi su toliko veliki da pravog otpora niti nema dok nam ne gori pod nogama, odnosno dok nije sve gotovo. Tako su radnici i radnice tijekom okupacije tvornice "Naprijed" rekli nekolicini anarhista/kinja koji su ih došli podržati da ih nitko drugi nije na taj način podržao. Na pitanje što misle zašto nitko nije došao, rekli su "Pa kad su nas zvali, ni mi se nismo odazivali. Mislili smo, možda ipak nešto bude bolje kod nas. Sad nama nitko nije došao." Ne treba ih zbog toga osuđivati. Okolnosti nas prisiljavaju da prihvatimo ovakvu ucjenu poslodavaca i vlasti, a svakodnevni egzistencijalni problemi nas tjeraju da "gledamo svoja posla". No, gledanje svojih posla je i solidariziranje s drugima, okupljanje i blokiranje proizvodnje, odbijanje te ucjene. Govore nam da to nije tako, a mi jedni druge moramo razuvjeriti, moramo razuvjeriti sami sebe i reći da je borba za svakog od nas borba za nas same. Tu leži najveća snaga radništva.

Problem sa današnjim sindikatima je i to da nužno traže rješenja unutar ovog sustava. Ne dovode u pitanje sam sustav, ne razmišljaju dalje od postavljanja nekih reformističkih ili kozmetičkih zahtjeva. Jednostavno govoreći nemaju niti traga onog revolucionarnog žara i programa koji su sindikati nekad imali ili koji bi trebali imati. Često su sindikati ti koji nas uvjeravaju da moramo pristati na već spomenutu ucjenu. Naravno, oni će isposlovati malo bolje uvjete, ali ucjena ostaje. Izbor između dva zla i nije neki izbor.

Svakako se može reći da današnji sindikati nisu antikapitalistički. Čak ću reći da su kapitalistički. Postali su takvi svojim radom isključivo unutar sustava, točnije za sam sustav. Tako je bilo u razdoblju državnog kapitalizma, tako je danas u privatničkom kapitalizmu. Dokle god sustav funkcionira i ne osjeća se ugroženim, sindikatima će ići dobro. Sindikatima, a ne njihovom članstvu (iako je nekad članstvo činilo sindikat, danas je to vodstvo). Članstvo će količinu tog "dobrog" dobijati na kapaljku. Tek toliko da je egzistencija zadovoljena, a bunt prigušen.
Blokirane tvornice, ulice, zaustavljen prijevoz...

Već dugo je u Hrvatskoj (i drugdje) zaboravljeno da sve počiva na na radnicima i radnicama, na onima koje se smatra najnižim slojem društva, a ovdje ću bez ikakvog romantiziranja reći da je zapravo riječ o sloju koji je temelj društva. Svojim radom radništvo je pogon društva. Bez obzira u kojem sektoru bili zaposleni, gdje god zaradili svoju plaću, sustav ne može bez radnika. Poslodavci i vlast to znaju. I boje se toga. Boje se toliko da ogromnu energiju ulažu u uvjeravanje kako "bolje ne može", "daju sve od sebe za poboljšanje socijalnih uvjeta", a uz to potiču što veću potrošnju uvjeravajući nas da je upravo njihov način života i posjedovanje što više stvari ono što nas treba ispunjavati. Radimo da bi imali novac koji opet trošimo na to da bi više radili i opet dobili novac i opet trošili... Vidi li netko obrazac koji se ponavlja? Oni to zovu rast. Kapitalizam ovisi o ekonomskom rastu baziranom na potrošnji. I to za nas ne znači ništa dobro. Za kapitaliste je to vrhunac uspjeha.

No, vratimo se tome što i tko je pogon sustava. Posve je jasno da sustav nije osmišljen kako bi služio nama. Služi nekolicini, a svatko tko tvrdi drugačije je naivan ili laže.

Kad stvari tako stoje, zašto ih ne zaustaviti? Povoda za takvom reakcijom uvijek ima, a sada su posljednjim poskupljanjima i drugim potezima samo dolili ulje na vatru. Nužno je reći kako stvari zapravo stoje, tko je taj tko ima kontrolu i uzeti je u svoje ruke.

Ovo je vrijeme kada socijalni mir nije opcija (zapravo vrijeme socijalnog mira nije opcija dokle god postoji ovaj sustav), a prosvjedi i niz štrajkova koji će možda dovesti i do generalnog štrajka jedino su sredstvo pregovora koje imamo. Vlada može govoriti što hoće, oni imaju moć, policiju, pa i vojsku, što radništvo stavlja u posve nepovoljan i neravnopravan položaj. Masovnost je ono što daje tu moć, zapravo je vraća, a kada bi je napokon usmjerili na to da se prestane pristajati na ucjenu koju smo prisiljeni živjeti, budućnosti bi iznenada nudila neke nove mogućnosti, a ne tek ponavljanje istog obrasca.

Konkretno govoreći, izlazak na ulice ne samo da je jedini način komunikacije s nasilnicima na vlasti i poslodavcima, već i jedino sredstvo koje nam se nudi. Osim toga, blokada proizvodnje štrajkovima, zatvaranje škola, prekid prijevoza i time zaustavljanje protoka kapitala će pokazati gdje leži moć i potvrditi izjavu da su radnici i radnice temelj društva. Tek tada nas možda prestanu maltretirati.

Sve to je tek prvi korak koji će u trenutnoj situaciji djelomično popraviti situaciju, ali će i otvoriti mogućnost da preuzmemo svoje živote u svoje ruke. To je pozicija neprekidnog sukoba između dvije klase - onih koji iskorištavaju i onih koje iskorištavaju.

Tu se moram složiti sa Sanaderom, prosvjedi nisu jedino rješenje, već postoje i druge aktivnosti koje možemo poduzeti, poput osnivanja svojih mreža i infrastrukture koje neće biti povezane sa postojećim strukturama i sustavom. To nije ništa novo, već se događalo, a sada takve pokušaje treba obnavljati jer nije moguće reformirati nešto što je u svojoj osnovi loše.

Vidimo se na ulici!

----------


## lucky day

hell yeah, marko! :D

----------


## limunada

> hell yeah, marko! :D


X

----------


## Lila ha

Mi već neko vrijeme bojkotiramo kupovinu. Prehranu sam orjentirala na suhe mahunarke i žitarice, unos mesa smanjila na minimum, prerađevine tipa salame, paštete i sl ne jedemo. 
Svakodnevno kupujem samo svježe povrće i voće.
Ide mi na živce što smo počeli umjesto živjeti, isključivo, ispunjavati svrhu. Dobijem plaću, platim račune, štednje, osiguranja i za kraj se navadno počastim kupovinom (kozmetike, odjeće i sl).
Odlučili smo manje kupavati, generalno. Vrijeme koje na taj način uštedim koristim na igru, šetnje, i na nadu da ću ustrajati.
DA za bojkot!!!!

----------


## jele blond

> Loryblue prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja nemam ni čim šopingirat.
> dovela nas socijalna politika na prosjački štap 
> 
> 
> Isto ovako.Ali pitam se,koja je korist od svega ovoga ako ste jučer i prekjučer nakupovale svega za čitav tjedan.Mislim,zarada im je u tih dan-dva vjerojatno stoput veća



Potpisujem!!!
Ali dobro, mozda se ipak nesto promjeni!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## **mial**

da za bojkot!

jučer sam morala nešto otići kupiti u Metro i jako malo kupaca je bilo, a u kolicima samo osnovno i jako malo. slučajno načujem razgovor metrovih djelatnika kao su sad imali poziv kolega iz sesveta i opća panika nigdje nikog, pa veli jedna ni kod nas nije bolje 
bit će nešto!!! :D

----------


## Lukina mamma

Mislim da nije dobro tempirano vrijeme za akciju. U tjednu 8-15. veljače je famozno Valentinovo, a to je ludnica što se tiče šopinga. Ne znam koliko će ljudi moći tome odoljeti.
Ja se osobno užasavam takvih blagdana (koji su i uvedeni samo radi manije trošenja) i gdje se nerijetko zaboravlja na same osjećaje i ljubav kao nešto nematerijalno i uzvišeno.  :Sad:  
Možda sam krivo procijenila nas Hrvate. Možda stvarno većina odluči reći DA bojkotu.
Ja ću nastojati.  :Klap:

----------


## Matilda

Meni nije problem pridružiti se bojkotu. 
Jučer nisam ništa kupila. Ni kune potrošene. 
Danas samo kruh. I to samo pola. 8) 
Sutra će biti kriza jer smo svi doma. 
Dok ima kruha i pekmeza, nema gladi.  :Grin:

----------


## lilamili

:D nadam se da će se nešto postići s tim bojkotom iako čisto sumnjam  :Crying or Very sad:  , ja ću kupovat samo mlijeko a kruh ću isto napravit sama ( ionako je puuuuuno jeftinije napravit ga doma - s kilom brašna imaš kruh za tri dana i to svjež i ukusan mljac)

----------


## rinama

Aj nek se javi netko tko trenutno u blizini ima neki veći shoping centar pa nek nam napiše jel ima kaj auta na parkiralištu centra? Baš me zanima, danas je Petak i pred vikendom smo pa će biti teško ljudima. Ipak jesti se mora, pogotovo tamo gdje su djeca, a čisto sumnjam da si je većina isplanirala tih tjedan dana i opskrbila se.
Baš mi je to nekak tužno, to da je hrana koja nam je potrebna za život postala nećija turbo zarada.
 :Sad:

----------


## ivarica

> Mislim da nije dobro tempirano vrijeme za akciju. U tjednu 8-15. veljače je famozno Valentinovo, a to je ludnica što se tiče šopinga.


a meni bas drago da je bojkot u ovom tjednu - valentinovo bojkotiram o.d.u.v.i.j.e.k.

----------


## mirjana

> Lukina mamma prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mislim da nije dobro tempirano vrijeme za akciju. U tjednu 8-15. veljače je famozno Valentinovo, a to je ludnica što se tiče šopinga.
> 
> 
> a meni bas drago da je bojkot u ovom tjednu - valentinovo bojkotiram o.d.u.v.i.j.e.k.


potpis 8)

----------


## lilamili

čisto sumnjam da je većini obitelji vikend šoping doista nužan i da idu po hranu, koliko sam ja primjetila svi se samo prešetavaju i gledaju izloge, pope kavicu itd., to je obiteljski izlazak  :Laughing:   ( na žalost ), i moj mm više voli šetkat po šoping centru dok ja dođem doma još nervoznija jer ja volim aktivnije stvari i mrzim gužvu, ja sam za šetnju prirodom, sanjkanje, berbu kestena i takve stvari

----------


## yaya

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Lukina mamma prvotno napisa
> ...


I ja...kupujem u malom kvartovskom dućanu s tetama koje znaju i mene i moje navike i nikad se nisu čudile zašto ne želim plastičnu vrećicu kad je ionako besplatna...U šoping centre ne želim ići jer su totalno nehumani...bila sam samo 2 puta i to kad su mi došli brat i šogorica....živa katastrofa...prvo nigdje parkinga pa kad nakon 3 sata kruženja parkiralištem uloviš mjesto...kreće potraga za kovanicama za ona famozna kolica....pa kad dobro pretresem đepove i već i uđem u centar prvo što me strefi je vrućina....uf oblije me znoj..pa kad poskidam sa sebe sve što smijem  :Grin:  oblije me hladan znoj...što od žamora u onim velikim hodnicima što od muzike koja trešti iz svakog dućana...a onda skužim moooooreeee ljudi koji trče za oznakicama na kojima piše AKCIJA...i mislim si čemu sva ta strka ali i prije nego se snađem ulovim i sebe kako ko mahnita trčim i lovim oznakice po dućanima...hebate vidi ovo ...sniženo 25lp kupim odma 32 komada tak da imam za cijeli život...lovim muža s onim kolicima i vidim ga kako kupuje specijalni set od 86 noževa za guljenje krumpira...trebat će nam...volimo krumpir na 86 načina...vežem kolica jedna za druga jer imam samo dvije ruke...stižem do kase...pa me teta na blagajni ošamari cifrom koju ću otplačivat slijedećih 6 mjeseci, al nema veze imam noževe za krumpir za 5 života...nek se nađe...NIKAD VIŠE...

----------


## chris blue

Ivarica, naježila sam se čitajući zombixov/in tekst. Bravo *zombix*, ma gdje bio, rijetko kad sam vidjela tako dobar sročen govor.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

*yaya*  :Laughing:   za tekst
 :Sad:   jer sam se prepoznala u njemu

----------


## Deaedi

Ja sam se preporodila od kada su se otvorili veliki centri, najprije mislilim na KC. Mali kvartovski ducani su uzasno skupi, mali izbor robe...Osim toga, u centrima mi je sve na jednom mjestu, tako da odjednom mogu kupiti i cipele i meso. Nema odlaska u grad, obilaska puno ducana...Mislim da su mi poboljsali kvalitetu zivota i skratili vrijeme potroseno na kupovinu, dok je prije sve bilo na razlicitim lokacijama.

----------


## malena beba

i ja se pridruzujem iako ne vidim nekog velikog smisla u tome

----------


## Deaedi

Nije mi jasno, da li se poziva na bojkot samo velikih centara ili da se ljudi suzdrze od kupovine svega, osim osnovnih namirnica za tjedan trajanja bojkota? Mislim i po osnovne namirnice mozes u veliki centar.

----------


## mama courage

nije mi problem ovaj tjedan bojkotirati velike centre. mada sam tek dosla s puta i nemam ničeg u kući  :/ 





> Mali kvartovski ducani su uzasno skupi,


upravo to. kupim ništa (slatkiše, sokove, recimo jos mlijeko il kruh) i potrošim preko 50 kuna, a za iste pare mogu svašta kupiti u dućanima. mene su te kupovine u obližnjem dućanu dovele na rub bankrota. dok nisam počela kupovati sa malo više mozga.

----------


## zrinka

> Ja sam se preporodila od kada su se otvorili veliki centri, najprije mislilim na KC. Mali kvartovski ducani su uzasno skupi, mali izbor robe...Osim toga, u centrima mi je sve na jednom mjestu, tako da odjednom mogu kupiti i cipele i meso. *Nema odlaska u grad*, obilaska puno ducana...Mislim da su mi poboljsali kvalitetu zivota i skratili vrijeme potroseno na kupovinu, dok je prije sve bilo na razlicitim lokacijama.


meni je ovo boldano bas ono strasno
sto ce nam gradovi?
digadja li se urabnizacija kao u USA, gdje nema gradova, samo kuce i shoping centri, gdje nema vise gradskog centra, gdje dijete ne poznaje grad u kojem zivi?
 :Sad:  

ljudi ne izlaze vise u grad, cijeli se zivot preselio u shoping centre, tamo se ljudi sastaju, idu na kave, druze se, kupuju (to je najvaznije  i zbog toga i postoje)...

grad? izlazimo li u svoje gradove? posjecujemo li parkove, trgove? znamo li njegove ulice? hodamo li njime?

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> grad? izlazimo li u svoje gradove? posjecujemo li parkove, trgove? znamo li njegove ulice? hodamo li njime?


da, nevezano uz kupnju, i ja volim kad mi je sve na jednom mjestu, i da, volim centre, a ako moram jurcati po gradu radi kupovine, ništa od grada ne vidim, da ne kažem da se u gradu nema gdje parkirati, dok svaki centar ima parking

ali bojkot podržavam, 7 dana me nema u centrima

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja sam se preporodila od kada su se otvorili veliki centri, najprije mislilim na KC. Mali kvartovski ducani su uzasno skupi, mali izbor robe...Osim toga, u centrima mi je sve na jednom mjestu, tako da odjednom mogu kupiti i cipele i meso. *Nema odlaska u grad*, obilaska puno ducana...Mislim da su mi poboljsali kvalitetu zivota i skratili vrijeme potroseno na kupovinu, dok je prije sve bilo na razlicitim lokacijama.
> 
> 
> meni je ovo boldano bas ono strasno
> sto ce nam gradovi?
> digadja li se urabnizacija kao u USA, gdje nema gradova, samo kuce i shoping centri, gdje nema vise gradskog centra, gdje dijete ne poznaje grad u kojem zivi?
> ...


zrinka, zao mi je sto ti je strasno sto ne vodim dijete po gradu u kupovinu. Sto ga vodim vikendom, u setnju, u parkove, trgove...ali ga ne vodim u male ducane i kupovinu.

A koliko poznajem svoj grad..pa sa svog radnog mjesta gledam jedan od najljepsih trgova u gradu, svaki, ali bas svaki dan prolazim puno puta kroz sam centar. 

Izvlacis iz konteksta ono sto sam rekla - gdje je tu svrha tvog komentara? Komentirala sam kupovinu, odnosno kako dozivljavam male gradske ducancice i njihovu ponudu i velike ducane, odnosno shopping centre, a ne kako provodim slobodno vrijeme sa svojim djetetom. Ne znam sto si ti shvatila - mozda ono sto si htjela, ali ja to nisam napisala.

----------


## VedranaV

Meni nešto nije jasno, pročitala sam nedavno da se am. vlada bori protiv inflacije tako da utječe na to da krediti budu jeftiniji tj. da se potrošnja poveća, jer povećana potrošnja povlači i povećanu proizvodnju i rast. E sad da li vrijedi da ako mi bojkotiramo potrošnju u biti na neki mali način doprinosimo rastu inflacije jer se smanjuje i proizvodnja? Bojkot podržavam zbog poruke "mi smo ti na kojima zarađujete i imamo utjecaj pa nas nemojte derati gdje god stignete", ali nisam baš načisto zbog ovog što sam napisala.

----------


## zrinka

ma ne kometriam ja tebe deaedi, komentiram pojavu koja je svakodnevna, pa mi je bas u tvojoj recenici upala u oci...

nema to veze s tobom osobno

ali je cinjenica, evo u splitu se bude i trgovci i ugostitelji da vise nitko ne dolazi, svi idu u shoping centre...
i grad postaje sve mrtviji i mrtviji...

----------


## yaya

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja sam se preporodila od kada su se otvorili veliki centri, najprije mislilim na KC. Mali kvartovski ducani su uzasno skupi, mali izbor robe...Osim toga, u centrima mi je sve na jednom mjestu, tako da odjednom mogu kupiti i cipele i meso. *Nema odlaska u grad*, obilaska puno ducana...Mislim da su mi poboljsali kvalitetu zivota i skratili vrijeme potroseno na kupovinu, dok je prije sve bilo na razlicitim lokacijama.
> 
> 
> meni je ovo boldano bas ono strasno
> sto ce nam gradovi?
> digadja li se urabnizacija kao u USA, gdje nema gradova, samo kuce i shoping centri, gdje nema vise gradskog centra, gdje dijete ne poznaje grad u kojem zivi?
> ...


Upravo to...ali uskoro nećemo morati brinuti Zrinka jer će u samom središtu Zagreba niknuti veliki elitni šoping centar

----------


## zrinka

ajoj
al neces vidjeti centra grada, jer ces doci autom u garazu shoping centra, u garazi odmah uzeti kolica i krenuti na pohod...neces iz shoping centra ni izaci...
hm, mozda bude imao kakvu staklenu stijenu prema centru grada pa vidis i grad 
 :/

----------


## yaya

> ajoj
> 
> hm, mozda bude imao kakvu staklenu stijenu prema centru grada pa vidis i grad 
>  :/


Ma kakvo staklo....kristale će imati draga moja...što bi reko Davor...bljuc

----------


## lilamili

slažem se sa Deaedi, ja kad idem u grad onda idem u šetnju, kazalište, kino, na kolač, uglavnom ne idem u grad u šoping jer mi je to gubitak vremena ( osim ako trebam kupit nešto što baš ima u gradu a to je zaista jako rijetko ), kad trebam nešto kupit idem u šoping centar, znam da to ne ide na korist malih  poduzetnika al´ ja radim onako kako meni najviše odgovara i kako mi je najjednostavnije  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivarica

http://www.huzp.hr/

tu mozete ispuniti anketu udruga potrosaca

----------


## Arwen

a ja baš ovu nedjelju idem u Split nakona par mjeseci i kako da se
suzdržim od posjeta npr Jokeru kad ću u ST tek opet za par mjeseci
a kad uđem u neki TC gora sam od djeteta sve mi lipo,novo,sve 
bi kupila   :Embarassed:

----------


## lilamili

:Sad:  ma po meni je ionako država za sve kriva, netko je odobrio takve zakone da trgovci imaju cijene kakve imaju, treba ograničit ovlasti trgovca da dižu cijene kako njima paše, moja plaća ne raste u skladu s porastom cijena a u državnoj sam službi i ja to više ne mogu pratit  :Mad:

----------


## tinkie winkie

sve u svemu... nema ni mene u šoping centrima idući tjedan  :Smile:

----------


## tinkie winkie

zaboravila sam nadodati.... mogli bi za tjedan dana "istresti" izvješće da vidimo jesmo li i koliko uštedili uslijed neodlazaka u dućan.

----------


## branka1

ja ću se isto priključiti, iako, već sam rekla na drugom topicu, malo sam skeptična što se tiče odaziva, ali nikad se ne zna. ovo s Metroom me malo ohrabrilo.

I kao što reče jedan slušatelj na 101 danas, ova akcija je bitna za razvoj demokracije kod nas, iako nam se možda čini da ništa drugo nećemo postići njome. bitno je da ljudi shvate da nešto možemo napraviti, iako, gledajući par dana unazad, teško da se u to može povjerovati (cvjetni trg)

A što se tiče onih koji kažu čemu bojkot kad ćemo za par dana to sve nadoknaditi - pa ja npr gledam na tih tjedan dana kao probni rok za općenito smanjivanje trošenja u dućanima. Ionako uvijek nakupujem više nego što mi je na popisu i zbog toga sam ljuta na sebe
pa bih se mogla pokušati malo disciplinirati i polako smanjivati troškove. Pa onda vi koji ste ZA lijepo pokušajte i dalje provoditi neku vrstu bojkota

----------


## makita

Bojkotiram i  :D

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

današnja kupnja novine, mlijeko, naranče i kruh u lokalnom dućanu

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

pridruzujem se, ne vjerujem u ucinak , ali pridruzujem se. i nisam nakupovala zalihe, trosit cu ono sto imam u kuci, a kupovat cu samo povrce i to od neposrednog proizvodaca.
 sto se bojkot odnosi samo na velike trgovacke centre? ja sam shvatila da se odnosi na sve trgovine.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

po izvještaju u dnevniku za danas ćorak

----------


## tinkie winkie

mama od moje kolegice s posla godinama kupuje u malom dućanu i ne zalazi u velike trg. centre. Iako je mali dućan skuplji. Ali ona kupi svaki dan 2-3 stvari koje joj trebaju i fajrunt. Kolegica se kune da troši puuuuno manje nego ona koja kupuje samo u TC.

----------


## makita

J iz malog dućana ne izlazim nikad sa troškom manjim od 30 kn, prosječno 50 kn*30 dana=1500 kn. A kući takoreć ništa ne donesem. U mjesečnoj spizi potrošim 850-1300 kn ovisno o mjesecu-kad nam ponestane praška, koliko se rastrošimo na boljem siru, vinu, slikovnici i sl. Dakle i kad smo najrastrošniji to je 200 kn manje

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> mama moje kolegice s posla godinama kupuje u malom dućanu i ne zalazi u velike trg. centre. Iako je mali dućan skuplji. Ali ona kupi svaki dan 2-3 stvari koje joj trebaju i fajrunt. Kolegica se kune da troši puuuuno manje nego ona koja kupuje samo u TC.


mislim da je rijec o stedljivoj osobi, tj. gdja i kcer imaju dva razlicita zivotna stila. ja sam, recimo, kao tvoja kolegica - rastrosna, na zalost, i uvijek kad odem u ducan, izadem s punim vrecicama, za razliku od tipicnog penzionercica, koji ce kupiti kruh, mlijeko i kajjaznam, vegetu... bolujem valjda od konzumerizma; neki su ljudi, jednostavno, cijeli zivot navikli na svemu stedjeti. 
ljuti me sto previse trosim, ne uspijevam ustedjeti, premda usporedujem cijene i donekle pazim sto kupujem, ali da nisam komotna, mogla bih puno korisnije utrositi taj novac. isto tako puno trosim, kad se zbroji, na kave, sto je potpuno nepotrebno. ali ta navika je duboko ukorijenjena, uglavnom, kak ono ide pjesmica, novci z zepa idu van, sami mi se kradu..  :Sing: 
cinjenica je da zivotna filozofija tetice koja ide u ducan s deset kuna u depu i kupovina u velikim trgovackim centrima ne idu jedno s drugim. i tu je mudrost lukavaca koji su iste osmislili. mi idemo u tc-e "jer je  jeftinjie" i "da bismo ustedjeli", ali nam se, naravno, "ne isplati" potrositi deset kn kad smo vec potegnuli deset km da tamo dodemo, nego, da bismo opravdali makar potroseni benzin, moramo potrositi bar tisucu kn na "jeftinije" proizvode  :Yes:

----------


## fegusti

bojkotiram silom prilike... u očekivanju plaće

----------


## lilamili

iskreno nisam ni sumnjala - mi smo zemlja šopingholčara, i činjenica je da svi troše više od svojih mogućnosti   :Sad:  , a šta da kažem ljudi moraju jesti, djeca se moraju igrati, žene ne mogu hodati ˝gole i bose˝  :Laughing:

----------


## branka1

Ja sam jutros morala u dućan po 2 kg brašna i kvasac jer sam zadnje potrošila jučer za kruh tako da sam ipak bila u dućanu, ali u malom kvartovskom, a ipak ne u Mercatoru gdje najčešće kupujem
I nadam se da je to to. 

još jedan tekst

http://www.totalportal.hr/article.php?article_id=172883

----------


## Arwen

načelno bojkotiram ali eto jutros nam pofalilo jaja a dijete baš hoče jaja jesti i to baš sad kad je bojkot i kad smo ostali bez domačih
kupila sam 
ima mi smisla bojkotirati slatkiše,grickalice,igračke,časopise i sl
ali kupovanje hrane  :/

----------


## TeddyBearz

> načelno bojkotiram ali eto jutros nam pofalilo jaja a dijete baš hoče jaja jesti i to baš sad kad je bojkot i kad smo ostali bez domačih
> kupila sam 
> ima mi smisla bojkotirati slatkiše,grickalice,igračke,časopise i sl
> ali kupovanje hrane  :/


Pa rekli su da je ok kupovati osnovne namirnice. A čemu bojkotirati igračke i časopise kad su cijene hrane te koje su otišle u nebesa? :?

----------


## Arwen

> Arwen prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> načelno bojkotiram ali eto jutros nam pofalilo jaja a dijete baš hoče jaja jesti i to baš sad kad je bojkot i kad smo ostali bez domačih
> kupila sam 
> ima mi smisla bojkotirati slatkiše,grickalice,igračke,časopise i sl
> ali kupovanje hrane  :/
> 
> 
> Pa rekli su da je ok kupovati osnovne namirnice. A čemu bojkotirati igračke i časopise kad su cijene hrane te koje su otišle u nebesa? :?


pa zato jer i inače kupujemo osnovno od hrane
a igračke i sl su kao luksuz
znači mogu mirne duše prošvrljati po profilu   :Grin:  

btw došli mi do domaćih jaja ipak je domaće domaće

----------


## branka1

> načelno bojkotiram ali eto jutros nam pofalilo jaja a dijete baš hoče jaja jesti i to baš sad kad je bojkot i kad smo ostali bez domačih
> kupila sam 
> ima mi smisla bojkotirati slatkiše,grickalice,igračke,časopise i sl
> ali kupovanje hrane  :/


Pa normalno da ćeš kupiti jaja ako ti fali.
I ja sam kupila brašno da pečem doma kruh pa neću kupovati kruh
Kad nam sfali voća, otići ću kupiti, ok, možda na plac.
Ali moraš jesti.
Poanta je da potrošimo zalihe, ako ih ima, i smanjimo nepotrebnu kupovinu.
A nećemo sad ništa ne jesti zato  :Wink:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

I ja bojkotiram ali ipak mi je normalno da kupim ono sto mi danas treba za rucak. samo je point, koliko sam skuzila, da ne stvaramo zalihe. Skoro sam poslala muza u veliki shoping a onda se sjetila bojkota i on sad sav sretan eno ga igra se na podu s bebom.   :Laughing:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

> Ja također ne vidim svrhu ove akcije. 
> Bojkotirat ćete tjedan dana, a onda navaliti popuniti zalihe. 
> Ok da je to odluka od sada pa za vijeke vjekova.


U nekim je zemljama nakon ovakve akcije doslo do smanjenja cijena, ali gradjani su slozno bojkotirali. Mislim da ovakvo razmisljanje, ako bude vecinsko, nece dovesti do takvog rezultata i u Hrvatskoj :/

----------


## branka1

> bibai prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Ja također ne vidim svrhu ove akcije. 
> Bojkotirat ćete tjedan dana, a onda navaliti popuniti zalihe. 
> Ok da je to odluka od sada pa za vijeke vjekova.
> 
> 
> U nekim je zemljama nakon ovakve akcije doslo do smanjenja cijena, ali gradjani su slozno bojkotirali. Mislim da ovakvo razmisljanje, ako bude vecinsko, nece dovesti do takvog rezultata i u Hrvatskoj :/


Da, u Italiji i grčkoj su uspjeli.

U Italiji su svi tjedan dana bojkotirali Barillu kad je poskupila za 40% pa su vratili cijene

A sad ću ja opet ko zloguka vrana - čak i da se svi složimo, što mi je vrlo upitno, nisam sigurna da bi nešto postigli.
Zašto? radi već spomenutog Cvjetnog trga. Stalno mi se to mota po glavi i taj osjećaj bespomoći.
Ali treba se pokušavati

Osim toga, kao što sam već rekla, možda izvučem barem neku korist za sebe iz ovoga, ako ništa drugo - možda sebe uspijem malo disciplinirati po pitanju shoppinga. Nisam neka shoppingholičarka i nemam doma ratne zalihe, ali često kupim što mi, zapravo, ne treba

----------


## Ena

Sestra mi radi u jednom od trgovačkih centara na blagajni. 
Kaže da se baš ništa nije promijenilo, kupuje gotovo sve, od špeceraja do televizora i bijele tehnike.   :Sad:

----------


## Ena

> *kupuje se* gotovo sve,

----------


## branka1

:Sad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

:Nope:   :Mad:

----------


## Deaedi

Bojkot sam podrzala, nastojati cu ne ici u velike kupovine. Iako, sumnjam u uspjeh.

Prvo, koji su konkretni ciljevi? Sta se tocno zeli postici: natjerati trgovce da smanje marze, natjerati distributere da smanje nabavne cijene za trgovce, natjerati prozvodjace da proizvode jeftinije itd... ili sve od navedenog?

Drugo, kako ce se mjeriti uspjeh bojkota - da li postoji neka lista, kosarica cijena proizvoda prije i poslije bojkota za usporedbu?

Trece, da li neke proizvode treba posebno bojkotirati od drugih jer su neopravdano poskupjeli, a neki drugi mozda trpe bojkot iako nisu uopce poskupjeli?

Cetvrto, govori se o bojkotu velikih centara, iako nije nigdje jasno navedeno da li se bojkotiraju samo veliki centri, ili sva prodajna mjesta.

Peto, da li je napravljena analiza o razlozima poskupljenja - gdje je ustanovljeno da je razlog poskupljenja povecanje marzi - i to cijih marzi? Trgovackih, distribucijskih, proizvodjackih? Ili svih zajedno? U kojem omjeru?

Sesto, na koji nacin se misli bojkotom smanjiti cijene: dakle, pad potraznje, pad potrosnje, pad inflacije??? Je li to misao vodilja? Ali, pad potraznje i pad potrosnje dovodi do smanjenja proizvodnje, ponuda pada, cijene opet rastu? (ovo je jako pojednostavljeno)

Sedmo, u kojem roku se ocekuje smanjenje cijena? I ako ga bude, kako ce se pratiti da opet ne dodje do porasta i kako ce se reagirati? Opet bojkotom?

Ok, uza sve ove moje nedoumice, podrzati cu bojkot, odnosno dajem svoje povjerenje na kredit organizatorima bojkota. Da li ce ga opravdati ili ce izgubiti vjerodostojnost? Nadam se da ce uspjeti, to je ono sto za sada mogu reci.

----------


## branka1

bojkotiraju se svi dućani

ima smisla ovo što govoriš, ali ako ćemo tako, nikad se ništa neće pokrenuti, nijedna akcija, nijedna promjena, jer kad to sve krenemo analizirati doći ćemo do zaključka da ništa nećemo postići i sve ćemo poslati kvragu i dalje jambrati radi poskupljenja u svoja 4 zida
Iako, ni ja ne mislim da će se nešto puno postići, ali kao što reče ivarica - malo duha

----------


## Deaedi

> jer kad to sve krenemo analizirati doći ćemo do zaključka da ništa nećemo postići i sve ćemo poslati kvragu i dalje jambrati radi poskupljenja u svoja 4 zida


Vidis, ja bas mislim suprotno: samo detaljno planiranim, organiziranim i promisljenim mjerama se moze postici cilj.

Jer, u protivnom, svi ce misliti upravo ovako:



> Iako, ni ja ne mislim da će se nešto puno postići,


Dakle, uspjeh se i ne ocekuje - koja je onda svrha bojkota? Osim da pokazemo da imamo duha? Jer ne nedostaje nama duha, nego novaca.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Deaedi ,da ti nisi kojim slučajem ekonomstica i baviš se planom i analizom? 8)

----------


## Deaedi

Ekonomist jesam, ali ne bavim se makroekonomijom (u sto spada ovaj bojkot), ove primjedbe sam nabacila koristeci se znanjem iz studentskih dana   :Wink:

----------


## Honey

Jučer smo se maleni i ja išli naći na kavi s prijateljima u gradskoj knjižnici (jedini kafić u Karlovcu di se ne puši). Okolo knjižnice prvo nije bilo mjesta za parking. Zatim sam pokušala naći mjesto na Kauflandu preko puta knjižnice. Ljudi moji, kao da je smak svijeta! Auto na autu, prolaz zakrčen, parkirali se na rubni kamen, rampa prema izlazu jedva prohodna od parkiranih automobila, svi navalili u šoping  :shock: Desetak minuta sam se probijala van s parkirališta, i našla mjesto ipak iza knjižnice.
Ljudi ne kao da nisu čuli za bojkot, nego kao da ga bojkotiraju i namjerno troše zadnju lipu   :Evil or Very Mad:  Gora gužva nije ni pred božićne i novogodišnje blagdane.

----------


## makita

> ja ću se isto priključiti, iako, već sam rekla na drugom topicu, malo sam skeptična što se tiče odaziva, ali nikad se ne zna. ovo s Metroom me malo ohrabrilo.
> 
> I kao što reče jedan slušatelj na 101 danas, ova akcija je bitna za razvoj demokracije kod nas, iako nam se možda čini da ništa drugo nećemo postići njome. bitno je da ljudi shvate da nešto možemo napraviti, iako, gledajući par dana unazad, teško da se u to može povjerovati (cvjetni trg)
> 
> A što se tiče onih koji kažu čemu bojkot kad ćemo za par dana to sve nadoknaditi - pa ja npr gledam na tih tjedan dana kao probni rok za općenito smanjivanje trošenja u dućanima. Ionako uvijek nakupujem više nego što mi je na popisu i zbog toga sam ljuta na sebe
> pa bih se mogla pokušati malo disciplinirati i polako smanjivati troškove. Pa onda vi koji ste ZA lijepo pokušajte i dalje provoditi neku vrstu bojkota


Nismo ni mi u Splitu bili za betonsku rivu :/ 
Sory na OT, al nakon Škrinje od Branke Šeparović, jednostavno sam morala-UH

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

a?  :shock:   :No:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

odgovarala  sam na honeyin post!   :Grin:

----------


## Honey

> a?  :shock:


Točno tako. U trgovini je sigurno bio čovjek na čovjeku, ne bi se usudila ući da me gomila ne pregazi.

----------


## Matilda

Pa Honey, kaj ti misliš da je u našem gradu žabarskom netko čuo da se bojkotira.

Mi danas popodne bili u Mercatoru i dućan prazan. Veli MM: Eto, bojkotiraju! Ja: Ma vraga. Popodne je, građane je uhvatila fjaka, pa pogledaj ni na ulici nema žive duše. Mi smo poznati po tome da smo svijet za sebe. Da cijela Hrvatska ode lijevo, mi žabari ćemo uvijek desno.   :Wink:  

I danas me MM natjerao na shoping, inače ja ne bih, jer sutra mu moram ispeći 2 pite od jabuka i tortu od sira (famozni Sveti Gral), časti kolege za novi autić.

----------


## Janoccka

> tortu od sira (famozni Sveti Gral)


Ne znam po kojem je receptu radiš ali nadam se da tvoja pećnica ne pliva u maslacu kao moja sinoć   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

Janoccka, sjeti se supite i pjesme "Sve se vraća, sve se plaća"   :Wink:

----------


## Matilda

> Matilda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> tortu od sira (famozni Sveti Gral)
> 
> 
> Ne znam po kojem je receptu radiš ali nadam se da tvoja pećnica ne pliva u maslacu kao moja sinoć


A ne.   :Grin:  Jednom zaplivala (i zadimila toliko da se čudim da netko nije zvao vatrogasce) i nikad više.
Papir za pečenje u kalup, ispod kalupa i samo 150 g margarina.

----------


## Janoccka

Znači mogla si me upozoriti   :Razz:  
Ja mislila drugi puta 200, ali mijenjam u 150   :Kiss:  

Ovo je današnja, za zloću 2 posta gore http://kuchina.blogspot.com/2008/02/torta-od-sira.html

----------


## sorciere

dok neki nemaju za kruh, drugi.... 

http://www.24sata.hr/news/clanak/jet...e_id=main_page


 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## sorciere

a evo i rezultata akcije   :Grin:  


http://www.vecernji.hr/newsroom/news...09576/index.do

 :D

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

sramota, još se time hvali
 :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Honey

'Maš praf, Matilda. Mi žabari nemamo veze s ostatkom Hrvatske, a kamoli svijeta   :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> dok neki nemaju za kruh, drugi.... 
> 
> http://www.24sata.hr/news/clanak/jet...e_id=main_page


Ma otkud tom klincu toliko love mjesečno?  :Rolling Eyes:  Čini se meni da on malo mulja.  :Razz:

----------


## diči

mi bojkotiramo dućene...ali sve mi se čini da smo u manjini...  :Smile:

----------


## mali karlo

jučer sam išla na trešnjevački kupit neki poklon za roćkas a u konzumu gužva za popi...

Toliko kako naši bojkotiraju.

Mi smo jučer kupili kruha za par dana tako da ga u potpunosti podržavamo, i nadamo se da ćemo imati i koristi od njega  :Grin:

----------


## Honey

> http://www.24sata.hr/news/clanak/jet-set-pas-na-psa-trosi-cak-6000-kuna-na-mjesec-/49128/?context=naslovnica&web_page_id=main_page


Taj pas živi bolje od mog psa   :Crying or Very sad:  
Idem svojem odmah kupiti kaputić od nerca   :Laughing:

----------


## Ena

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> dok neki nemaju za kruh, drugi.... 
> 
> http://www.24sata.hr/news/clanak/jet...e_id=main_page
> 
> 
>  
> ...


 :shock: 
Bojim se da on nije sav svoj.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> :shock: 
> Bojim se da on nije sav svoj.


A to definitivno!  :Laughing:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Taj pas živi bolje od mog psa   
> :


taj pas živi bolje od mene
odn. na njega se troši više love nego na mene i moje dijete zajedno
strašna stvar  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ma ja i dalje mislim da laže, ima 19 godina i navodno radi kao novinar, kojih 6000 kn mjesečno samo za psa?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Frida

> dok neki nemaju za kruh, drugi.... 
> 
> http://www.24sata.hr/news/clanak/jet...e_id=main_page


Kakve veze ovo ima s bojkotom?  :?

----------


## ms. ivy

baš nikakve, i molim vas da se vratite na temu.

----------


## lilamili

:Embarassed:  toliko o bojkotu - baš je danas mm bio u dućanu i napunio hladnjak mesom na akciji ( kod nas u dućanu je inače duplo skuplje )

----------


## makita

Bojkotiram i dalje i pečem kruh...nije ni loš ovi bojkot, ne cure mi kune i ne iskaču iz novčanika ko pomanitale-moglo bi mi se ovo omilit. ŠTEDNJA JE IN  :Grin:

----------


## lucky day

> Bojkotiram i dalje i pečem kruh...nije ni loš ovi bojkot, ne cure mi kune i ne iskaču iz novčanika ko pomanitale-moglo bi mi se ovo omilit. ŠTEDNJA JE IN


bas si pomislih da bi neki pametni pojedinci iz "neuspjesnog" bojkota mogli izvuci itekakvu dobrobit...  :D   :Heart:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

je li uspio bojkot, ili ne?

----------


## ivarica

za mene jest, ja sam svoju poruku poslala

----------


## MikiMama

> je li uspio bojkot, ili ne?


to i mene zanima ...

----------


## Deaedi

> puhovi obožavaju smokve prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> je li uspio bojkot, ili ne?
> 
> 
> to i mene zanima ...


Pa obje strane tvrde svoje, organizatori da je uspio a HUP da nije uspio.
No, cinjenica je da nema nekih provjerenih podatka o padu cijena.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

pregorjeli su mi svi sklopovi u mozgu na ovu neslanu salu: "maslac na akciji - 17kn"   :Sick:  stvarno duhovito i svaka cast, trgovci u jadranka trgovini! imate obraz kao dzon!

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> Pa obje strane tvrde svoje, organizatori da je uspio a HUP da nije uspio.
> No, cinjenica je da nema nekih provjerenih podatka o padu cijena.


a da li je bojkot uspio sto se tice odaziva i smanjenja potrosnje?

----------

